
Why cell phones are so annoying - fogus
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/ulterior-motives/201011/why-cell-phones-are-so-annoying
======
PaddyCorry
Think this is also true for anyone who works in an open plan office. Any
number of halfalogues can be going on at any one time, tough to tune them all
out without an mp3 player of some kind.

~~~
micheljansen
Don't the authors of the article mean your attentional resources are drained
because you can only hear half of the conversation? I think in most open
offices one can hear both ends of the conversation, or do you mean you can
hear people talking on the phone?

